

Mint + dynamics = lite wallet - yanilkr

Day by Day my wallet makes me look like I have a huge tumor on my behind.<p>These two companies should hook up and make our wallets liter.<p>http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/smallbusiness/0904/gallery.Rice_business_plan_competition_winners.smb/<p>and<p>www.mint.com
======
DanielStraight
I fail to see either how these two things are related or how either one could
make my wallet lighter.

~~~
yanilkr
You provide all your banking information to mint and they give you one
credit/debit card and this card works with all your accounts. Based on the
type of expense you can set rules on the server which actual account to use.
This is more of a feature request

